# Create a recovery drive



## Amlung (Oct 4, 2014)

So I tried to create a recovery drive on my new laptop (Acer V3-772G, Windows 8.1) and got this message:


> We can't create a recovery drive on this PC.
> Some required files are missing.


Then I tried the Acer Recovery Management to "Create Factory Default Backup"
and it said:


> Hard drive configuration is not set to the factory default. Backup aborted.


I partitioned the hard drive immediately, is this all related to this and just making one big partition again will resolve the issue?


----------



## Amlung (Oct 4, 2014)

*Just a small update* and mods feel free to merge the two posts, I don't think I can edit the first one...

I found someone with the same issue and this worked for him:



> 1. diskpart
> 2. select disk 0
> 3. select partition 1
> 4. assign letter=R
> ...


I get to step "3. select partition 1" fine but at step "4. assign letter=R", I get: "There is is no volume selected". Which volume do I need to select?

So i just checked which volume C: is and selected it but got this message:


> Virtual Disk Service error:
> Assigning or removing drive letters on the current boot or pagefile volume is not allowed.


Which makes sense....

Disks: HDD and my SD card.
Partitions: Partition 1 is the Recovery partition
Volumes: Dvd drive, C:, ESP volume and SD card


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should already have a recovery partition on your Acer Laptop: Acer System Recovery Partition Hotkey & Instructions (eRecovery)
If you want to do a current backup, then backup to an External HDD or create Clone or Clone Image on an external HDD.


----------

